# Electric Snowblower Mod for Gravel Driveway?



## shovelboy (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello, I have a small gravel driveway and limited space to store a snowblower. I basically would have to store it in my basement which opens up out to the driveway so I don’t want gasoline fumes down there. I've seen these skids you can buy for gas powered snowblowers that would raise them up a bit so I can use on a gravel driveway but all of the electric ones I've seen are covered in some plastic chassis without an obvious spot to attach skids. I'm wondering if anyone has modded an electric snowblower to use on a gravel driveway? Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF shovelboy
I don't know about different skids but if there's a way someone on here did it and hopefully will share. Do you have the snowblower yet ?? I think the big problem with an electric is that it will be a single stage and they are designed to have the rubber paddles (auger) help propel it forward so they do touch the ground which turns it into a rock thrower.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The only 2 2 stage electric ones I know of are run on batteries, Ariens makes one and Sno Joe and both are pretty pricey


----------



## shovelboy (Oct 23, 2017)

I was considering maybe trying to just get an old rusty used one that works, and then just leaving it outside under my porch but I have very limited space. Does anyone recommend a very small gas powered snowblower that could be rigged with the skids to handle the gravel, one that I may be able to source used? My driveway is less than 50ft and very narrow, only one car can fit in. I have no need for a 1k+ shiny new one.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

You can solve a lot of the problems with a single stage electric by coating everything that contacts snow with Fluid Film each time you use it and you will have many fewer issues with it as the snow will be thrown quite a distance from your driveway.

I would leave the fluid film and the heavy power cord indoors to keep the aerosol can warm and the cable pliable and you could leave the blower under the deck as is.

You will have to decide how low and how slowly you want to clear the driveway until the ground freezes up and then your single stage will chuck everything it contacts as long as you do not force it into the snow pack as its best to take small slow bites with the smaller ones as well as the larger gas powered single stage units.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

IMHO your best bet would be to drive on the first few snowfalls/inches. Once you get a good snow pack going on top of the gravel it should be less of an issue.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd get a good used 20-24" two stage self propelled snowblower, and store it outside with a cover. 
You can also get a small storage or shed to fit that in (CL ,OU or LG have some good deals occasionally) or just some kind of small roof to cover it....


----------

